# Wiscrs



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

WISCRS in Gladstone, IL will be hosting a MHRA race on the 9th of October. 

Classes to be raced are DLM, Indy on the oval and P-Cup and G-Jet on the road course.

Please go to www.glueside.com/wiscrs for more information.


----------

